# "High End" guitar & amp collection....



## StevieMac

I can't be bothered as I found the approach offputting. Might be interesting if someone followed through (not sure why, other than to antagonize him?  ) and brought the list forward to the forum. Guy seems a bit prickly....









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Guncho

I'm out


----------



## JBFairthorne

A lot of hoops to jump through for the exclusive privilege of potentially buying his, probably, overpriced gear.


----------



## StevieMac

Guncho said:


> I'm out





JBFairthorne said:


> A lot of hoops to jump through for the exclusive privilege of potentially buying his, probably, overpriced gear.


Yep, as I said, I found the whole approach offputting.


----------



## Mark Brown

Hi, I am selling some over valued collector items, there is no available information to be found here on this however if you have deep pockets send me your contact info and I will deem you worthy or not at my discretion.

Yeah I can't wait to deal with that guy.


----------



## guitarman2

His 2 reviews seem good.


----------



## nonreverb

A buddy of mine just kicked the proverbial can on this ad.....let's see what happens...


----------



## crann

There was a guy in London who was moving and had a large guitar collection. He actually posted his stuff but very poorly might I add. We did chat for a while (email, phone, text) for a few weeks before I saw everything in person. I ended up with a Jeff Beck strat, EJ strat and a figured 335 dot reissue for ~6k. Sometimes the juice is worth the squeeze but hard to say without any further info.

Edit: I think for this type of person/collection it is more important to vet your clientele than it is get everything sold ASAP, could certainly be wrong though.


----------



## bgreenhouse

Sent him a note, will see what happens.


----------



## guitarman2

crann said:


> There was a guy in London who was moving and had a large guitar collection. He actually posted his stuff but very poorly might I add. We did chat for a while (email, phone, text) for a few weeks before I saw everything in person. I ended up with a Jeff Beck strat, EJ strat and a figured 335 dot reissue for ~6k. Sometimes the juice is worth the squeeze but hard to say without any further info.
> 
> Edit: I think for this type of person/collection it is more important to vet your clientele than it is get everything sold ASAP, could certainly be wrong though.



I didn't really see anything wrong with the ad. As you said just some careful vetting. It could go either way.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk

I really don't know if I'd be responding to this guys. A 14 year old unnamed Kijiji account with 2 ambiguous reviews from 2 years ago and seemingly no footprint of the listing on other platforms (e.g. forums, reverb, etc). Plus, it offers no price or listing of items and only lists the 2 most common guitar brands in the headline. I mean, its essentially asking for people en masse to triangulate their Kijiji account with their personal email address and phone number. Kind of seems like a phishing scam.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

A lot of hoops to jump through for the exclusive privilege of potentially buying his, probably, almost certainly overpriced gear.

Fixed that


----------



## JBFairthorne

I chose to give him the (slight) benefit of the doubt.


----------



## TimH

A five figure collection with a Epi SG400 as the picture. No thanks.


----------



## StevieMac

Mike_Blaszk said:


> I really don't know if I'd be responding to this guys. A 14 year old unnamed Kijiji account with 2 ambiguous reviews from 2 years ago and seemingly no footprint of the listing on other platforms (e.g. forums, reverb, etc). Plus, it offers no price or listing of items and only lists the 2 most common guitar brands in the headline. I mean, its essentially asking for people en masse to triangulate their Kijiji account with their personal email address and phone number. Kind of seems like a phishing scam.


I got a scammy vibe when I read it as well and wasn't interested in sending them my personal info. Dude can suck a bag of hammers.


----------



## Permanent Waves

It seems to me Kijiji would be the last place on earth where he would find the type of buyer he seems to be looking for, hence the off-putting tone of his ad.
Still, imagine the scenario - you are moving (or worse, say terminally ill) and have to move a large collection of high-end stuff within a specific timeframe. 
What do you do? Kijiji might be the last place I would go.


----------



## Arek

I have seen a few sales like that in AB over the last year. Certainly more than ever before. Those contacted in the past were a waste of time. Very hard to actually meet and check the gear out in person. 

Mostly asking what exactly I was looking for and at what price.
Seemed like they were looking for client and then for gear.

On other occasions it was like someone selling crapy leftovers from pawn shop, a Fleamarket operator getting people to come to his stand etc.

Just my experience…..


----------



## Mrserc

Curiosity definitely got the best of me with this one… it’s pretty close to me to go check out in person if it seems worth it. Will see if a list with prices is forthcoming.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mrserc said:


> Curiosity definitely got the best of me with this one… it’s pretty close to me to go check out in person if it seems worth it. Will see if a list with prices is forthcoming.


But did you have to put a deposit down on the 15K to get the list 🤔


----------



## Mrserc

Brunz said:


> But did you have to put a deposit down on the 15K to get the list 🤔


Hah, yeah there’s no way. The post said list will be provided “once a rapport is established” — he’s going to have a lot of rapport-building to do with all these messages. And now that I read it again, could very well be no prices provided, just says a list of instruments.. blind bidding? I’m out for that.


----------



## LowWatt

The ad paraphrased:
"I swear i have nice stuff. No I won't tell you what any of it is. Won't even mention number of instruments or brands. If you have at least $15,000 easily available to you, please send me, a complete stranger, your personal information and I swear it'll be cool."

Can I have a picture?

"Sure, here's a shot of half of a $500 guitar. We good now?"

Yep, nothing fishy there.


----------



## keto

So, nobody with enough time to kill and a dead end email send this guy a note? We could all use some lulz.


----------



## Mrserc

keto said:


> So, nobody with enough time to kill and a dead end email send this guy a note? We could all use some lulz.


I think a few people have, just no responses yet.


----------



## Mark Brown

Im thinking of pulling about 20K out of my bank account and taking a picture of it and sending it to the fellow saying ill show you mine if you show me yours.... but that sounds like a lot of work and I am home on a friday and am mostly a fat lazy bastard.


----------



## DrumBob

guitarman2 said:


> I didn't really see anything wrong with the ad. As you said just some careful vetting. It could go either way.


Same here. He's just trying to discourage time wasters, tire kickers and people with no money. Don't assume he's overpriced. He may be a straight up, honest guy.


----------



## player99

Brunz said:


> Im thinking of pulling about 20K out of my bank account and taking a picture of it and sending it to the fellow saying ill show you mine if you show me yours.... but that sounds like a lot of work and I am home on a friday and am mostly a fat lazy bastard.


Just photoshop a bunch of money out of your chump change on top of today's newspaper.


----------



## Mark Brown

player99 said:


> Just photoshop a bunch of money out of your chump change on top of today's newspaper.


I lack the adequate skill with photoshop but perhaps a photo of my bank balance with the news running on the same monitor.

You sir have given me much to think about.


----------



## Always12AM

He sent me this photo and said to put 15k in unmarked bills into an envelope and blind fold myself and throw my cell phone into the lake and walk slowly down the road waving a sign that says “Rob”


----------



## bgreenhouse

Here's my exchange with him. Seems like a really nice guy. What is wrong with some people?









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown

I didn't bloody well say anything in the AD, let alone anything about selling INDIVIDUAL pieces. What kind of moron are you..... Gawd. 15K or F off.

I think we need to make a contest paraphrasing this guys replies and original ad. 

I got an old bottle of Gibson Guitar polish as a prize and if you come up with something really good i'll throw in my dirty old polish rag too. Serious inquiries only, scammers and tire kickers will just get the bottle of Dunlop 65.


----------



## bgreenhouse

Brunz said:


> I didn't bloody well say anything in the AD, let alone anything about selling INDIVIDUAL pieces. What kind of moron are you..... Gawd. 15K or F off.
> 
> I think we need to make a contest paraphrasing this guys replies and original ad.
> 
> I got an old bottle of Gibson Guitar polish as a prize and if you come up with something really good i'll throw in my dirty old polish rag too. Serious inquiries only, scammers and tire kickers will just get the bottle of Dunlop 65.


"HEY ASSHOLE, I'M TRYING TO BUILD SOME 'RAPPORT' HERE, SO STOP ASKING ME REASONABLE QUESTIONS SEEKING CLARIFICATION ABOUT A POTENTIAL MULTI-THOUSAND DOLLAR TRANSACTION WITH ME. OH, AND GO FUCK YOURSELF."

Seems about right?


----------



## Mark Brown

bgreenhouse said:


> "HEY ASSHOLE, I'M TRYING TO BUILD SOME 'RAPPORT' HERE, SO STOP ASKING ME REASONABLE QUESTIONS SEEKING CLARIFICATION ABOUT A POTENTIAL MULTI-THOUSAND DOLLAR TRANSACTION WITH ME. OH, AND GO FUCK YOURSELF."
> 
> Seems about right?


I'll put your name in the hat for the polish....


----------



## ricky_b

bgreenhouse said:


> "HEY ASSHOLE, I'M TRYING TO BUILD SOME 'RAPPORT' HERE, SO STOP ASKING ME REASONABLE QUESTIONS SEEKING CLARIFICATION ABOUT A POTENTIAL MULTI-THOUSAND DOLLAR TRANSACTION WITH ME. OH, AND GO FUCK YOURSELF."
> 
> Seems about right?


Jeezus, some people. Thanks for posting your chat with him. That's good enough warning for me to stay away. Well, that and the fact he mentions an "entire collection" and "vintage" and "$15,000 for it all". That's the going rate for one decent vintage guitar these days...


----------



## nonreverb

This is the answer my buddy got. "Prospective buyers will get a list of the instruments and amps once a rapport is established.' There's a long list of folks ahead of you at the moment, the collection is 20K, not a dime less."
Inflation I guess....


----------



## Mark Brown

So help me, if there is a Nigerian Prince I need to rescue to get my hands on that list I will do it!!!


----------



## Verne

"My gofundme failed to get people to send money with nothing in return, so I am now creating an ad for many vintage guitars and amps for $15K..........no wait, $20K....yeah, $20K............so starving musicians will send their rent and grocery money to me in order to CONSIDERED in the sale of my _ahem_ collection"


----------



## player99

From the photo what's he got?


----------



## BlueRocker

Why would anyone waste their time making a new friend before they know what is actually for sale?


----------



## Rollin Hand

"Hi, I would like to build a rapport before I try to.sell you stuff. To do that, I will be brisk and treat you as though you're beneath me."

Don't know if he's Nigerian, but he seems like a prince of a guy.


----------



## jdto

The Kijiji Nazi: No rapport for you!


----------



## Mrserc

The potential entertainment value is high here whether there’s anything interesting for sale or not... Hoping it keeps going!


----------



## Tone Chaser

If I was local, I would make the effort to get the list, I am curious, but really don’t need any gear. However, that doesn’t stop me from picking up well priced items to experience for a while. It has been my experience that sometimes these kind of situations pan out. You honestly don’t know if you don’t do your due diligence. You are making assumptions without knowing the details. This guy won’t give full disclosure to every Kijijidiot. He is shopping for what he feels is a safe, vetted buyer, who won’t waste his time, with cherry picking, trade offers, bad behaviour, etc.

As a buyer, I have walked away with mint condition gear valued at well over $8,000, advertised for $6,000, for $2,500. I didn’t lowball, I didn’t waste the sellers time. All the people before me did that, pissing off the seller. I visually looked at the gear. I didn’t test anything. The seller just gave me better pricing that day, and I was happy about that.

When I was drag racing, these kind of finds were common. Many times I bought a garage full of hardcore parts for the price that made the seller happy to part with everything. There might have been only a few items that I needed, or wanted. But, I understood the seller wanted it all gone. It always worked out extremely well for me. I usually got what I wanted for free, and at times made a large profit selling off what I didn’t need. Often, I got 10 cents on the dollar deals, if I just took it all, and dumped what I didn’t need at the next swap meet.

To me it sounds like someone wants it all to go away with the least amount of grief. Trying to sell a large lot of vintage “appraised” gear one item at a time, advertised to the largest source of bottom feeders, is not a task that I would ever personally take on.


----------



## player99

I'm going to ask him to sell me just the knobs off the amps.


----------



## BobChuck

Not a good look indeed.

20k for a complete collection? and he has a "list"... not just two item At 10000$ each.

My guess...

2500$ Fender Std USA Strat
2500$ Fender Std USA Tele
2500$ Gibson Les Paul Trad
2500$ Gibson SG
4000$ Marshall JCM 900 full stack
4000$ Marshall TSL full stack
2000$ Fender Twin RI

Your turn...


----------



## Verne

Vintage. Such an over used word these days. I've seen it used for a 2009. Makes it hard to actually sell anything truly vintage because of the catch phrase sellers. I wonder how this guy treats his server when he goes out for dinner.


----------



## Always12AM

Tone Chaser said:


> If I was local, I would make the effort to get the list, I am curious, but really don’t need any gear. However, that doesn’t stop me from picking up well priced items to experience for a while. It has been my experience that sometimes these kind of situations pan out. You honestly don’t know if you don’t do your due diligence. You are making assumptions without knowing the details. This guy won’t give full disclosure to every Kijijidiot. He is shopping for what he feels is a safe, vetted buyer, who won’t waste his time, with cherry picking, trade offers, bad behaviour, etc.
> 
> As a buyer, I have walked away with mint condition gear valued at well over $8,000, advertised for $6,000, for $2,500. I didn’t lowball, I didn’t waste the sellers time. All the people before me did that, pissing off the seller. I visually looked at the gear. I didn’t test anything. The seller just gave me better pricing that day, and I was happy about that.
> 
> When I was drag racing, these kind of finds were common. Many times I bought a garage full of hardcore parts for the price that made the seller happy to part with everything. There might have been only a few items that I needed, or wanted. But, I understood the seller wanted it all gone. It always worked out extremely well for me. I usually got what I wanted for free, and at times made a large profit selling off what I didn’t need. Often, I got 10 cents on the dollar deals, if I just took it all, and dumped what I didn’t need at the next swap meet.
> 
> To me it sounds like someone wants it all to go away with the least amount of grief. Trying to sell a large lot of vintage “appraised” gear one item at a time, advertised to the largest source of bottom feeders, is not a task that I would ever personally take on.


There is a psychological element to this situation that I’d like to explore.

1. Only people who are seniors right now with a living memory of the gear miracles that took place before I was born would believe that you could get a large collection of vintage Gibson and Fender anything starting at 15k.

2. 15k today is a double cut LPJ and a blackface Princeton in good shape and informed buyers know that.

3. Whomever made this ad doesn’t go into detail at all about what this collection entails. They are using vague language that could be found on a L&M flyer and attaching “vintage” to it.

4. So many gutless scalpers who have been ripping people off for decades would be seduced by this enough to have an undeniable opportunity to rip off a poor grieving family in some kind of estate sale fantasy.

Karma is real. Maybe this ad is the guy who will take back all of the accumulated cash that some other crook has generated by being a grease ball their entire life.

I hope it works if it’s the situation described above.

What I don’t want is for some kid to take their entire OSAP or for some genuinely nice and honest person to show up to a housing complex in Hamilton and get rolled for 15k.

I am happy to go with anyone in the GTA who is worried about this happening. I would love to get into a wrench fight with some Dick trying to execute their freedom 35 heist.

My only condition is that, I will not aid in anyone ripping off a family who is offloading their late relatives way undervalued collection. If they are sitting on what they are claiming, this is someone’s life time collection and I will tell them the truth. Sorry, I never want to get “lucky” by ripping another person off.. I need karma on my side.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## nonreverb

BobChuck said:


> Not a good look indeed.
> 
> 20k for a complete collection? and he has a "list"... not just two item At 10000$ each.
> 
> My guess...
> 
> 2500$ Fender Std USA Strat
> 2500$ Fender Std USA Tele
> 2500$ Gibson Les Paul Trad
> 2500$ Gibson SG
> 4000$ Marshall JCM 900 full stack
> 4000$ Marshall TSL full stack
> 2000$ Fender Twin RI
> 
> Your turn...


1993 Epiphone Sheration Custom Colour Black $1500
1981 Gibson "The Paul" natural $3000-$3500 (depending on how I feel that day) No case.
1980 Fender Stratocaster natural hardtail Pickups are now SD Quarter Pounders. Maple neck could use a refret. $4000. Non-original case.
2010 BC Rich Warlock bolt on neck refinished in crinkle silver. Has 3 kill switches in each corner of the body so you can't miss. Comes with flying V gig bag. $1000
1979 Gibson RD Artist. Black. Moog circuit has been expertly replaced with on-board overdrive pedal guts from an Ibanez TS9.
May have a smiley crack repair on headstock...and has been routed for a third pickup. Original case has some repairs and duct tape but it's a survivor. Rare, collectible guitar $5000.
Tokai Strat 1982. All original except for Kahler tremolo. Considered a much better system than the OEM unit. $2000
1976 Peavey Classic tube amp. Very Rare! Grill cloth replaced and speakers are now vintage Marslands out of a vintage Traynor 212 cab. $800
Traynor YBA 1. Converted to 3 channel by a trusted electronic guru who lives next door. Comes with Traynor cab no speakers so buyer can install whatever he likes. $1500


----------



## Mrserc

Always12AM said:


> My only condition is that, I will not aid in anyone ripping off a family who is offloading their late relatives way undervalued collection. If they are sitting on what they are claiming, this is someone’s life time collection and I will tell them the truth. Sorry, I never want to get “lucky” by ripping another person off.. I need karma on my side.


I’ve actually seen this exact situation on Kijiji before. Someone advertised clearing out a collection, no prices but a bunch of pictures, said email for the list. Once I got the list and prices, it was clear something was off.. turns out she said it was her father who had died and left behind the guitars. She was way undervaluing them. I pointed her in the direction of a couple of options to get reasonable values and suggested maybe consignment instead of doing it herself. She thanked me and offered to sell me a guitar or two anyway at the listed price for the help because she said people had been trying to offer even lower than she had posted them for. I didn’t take her up on it anyway because it didn’t feel right even though I explained how off the pricing likely was. 

This definitely doesn’t feel like that kind of situation but we’ll see.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk

Until someone gets a list or some photos or anything of substance, I'm still going with scam (even then I'm highly skeptical). My guess is stringing people along as long as possible and extracting as much info as they can with every step of the "rapport" building process or, as was mentioned above, a good old rolling by Hamilton skid row's finest. Selling an entire collection, I get. Wanting to screen for serious buyers, I get. But utilizing only the least effective forum available for this and a strategy of mystery with ever-inflating pricing is straight out of a scammers playbook. If something doesn't make sense or seems too good to be true, its because its nonsense. Tread lightly.


----------



## Tone Chaser

@nonreverb , thanks for posting your findings. I don’t consider this grouping of gear high end.

For me, not much of that list has my interest on a personal level.

I don’t see how anyone would be willing to part with $20,000 for that grouping of gear as a whole package.

A year or two of dealing with headaches and personalities might net that figure the extremely hard way.


----------



## Always12AM

Mrserc said:


> I’ve actually seen this exact situation on Kijiji before. Someone advertised clearing out a collection, no prices but a bunch of pictures, said email for the list. Once I got the list and prices, it was clear something was off.. turns out she said it was her father who had died and left behind the guitars. She was way undervaluing them. I pointed her in the direction of a couple of options to get reasonable values and suggested maybe consignment instead of doing it herself. She thanked me and offered to sell me a guitar or two anyway at the listed price for the help because she said people had been trying to offer even lower than she had posted them for. I didn’t take her up on it anyway because it didn’t feel right even though I explained how off the pricing likely was.
> 
> This definitely doesn’t feel like that kind of situation but we’ll see.


You did the right thing.

As we all know, gear for many people is like gambling and many people make poor decisions and lose their life savings to it. It’s not hard to imagine that the families left behind are not in great financial shape and therefore taking advantage of these situations is a really low hanging fruit.

I’m no saint, and I don’t look down on anyone for being frugal and seeking good deals. I simply think there is a line to be drawn and it’s not always easy to do the right thing in the moment, but down the road we are measured by the amalgamation of choices we make. I want to be remembered as the guy who tried as often as possible to make sure that I do more good than harm.


----------



## Always12AM

nonreverb said:


> 1993 Epiphone Sheration Custom Colour Black $1500
> 1981 Gibson "The Paul" natural $3000-$3500 (depending on how I feel that day) No case.
> 1980 Fender Stratocaster natural hardtail Pickups are now SD Quarter Pounders. Maple neck could use a refret. $4000. Non-original case.
> 2010 BC Rich Warlock bolt on neck refinished in crinkle silver. Has 3 kill switches in each corner of the body so you can't miss. Comes with flying V gig bag. $1000
> 1979 Gibson RD Artist. Black. Moog circuit has been expertly replaced with on-board overdrive pedal guts from a TS9.
> May have a smiley crack repair on headstock...and been routed for a third pickup. Original case has some repairs and duct tape but it's a survivor. Rare, collectible guitar $5000.
> Tokai Strat 1982. All original except for Kahler tremolo. Considered a much better system than the OEM unit. $2000
> 1976 Peavey Classic tube amp. Very Rare! Grill cloth replaced and speakers are now vintage Marslands out of a vintage Traynor cab. $800
> Traynor YBA 1. Converted to 3 channel by a trusted electronic guru who lives next door. Comes with Traynor 212 cab no speakers so buyer can install whatever he likes. $1500


This list is a lot better than expected.
I can see why they don’t want to sell all of it individually.

Who knows, maybe someone with a small shop or store would be able to reach a deal with them.


----------



## jdto

I thought @nonreverb made that list as a joke. Is that the actual list?


----------



## nonreverb

jdto said:


> I thought @nonreverb made that list as a joke. Is that the actual list?


Oh most assuredly.....just having some fun.


----------



## Jay E Morritt

That is hilarious! Nice work



nonreverb said:


> 1993 Epiphone Sheration Custom Colour Black $1500
> 1981 Gibson "The Paul" natural $3000-$3500 (depending on how I feel that day) No case.
> 1980 Fender Stratocaster natural hardtail Pickups are now SD Quarter Pounders. Maple neck could use a refret. $4000. Non-original case.
> 2010 BC Rich Warlock bolt on neck refinished in crinkle silver. Has 3 kill switches in each corner of the body so you can't miss. Comes with flying V gig bag. $1000
> 1979 Gibson RD Artist. Black. Moog circuit has been expertly replaced with on-board overdrive pedal guts from a TS9.
> May have a smiley crack repair on headstock...and been routed for a third pickup. Original case has some repairs and duct tape but it's a survivor. Rare, collectible guitar $5000.
> Tokai Strat 1982. All original except for Kahler tremolo. Considered a much better system than the OEM unit. $2000
> 1976 Peavey Classic tube amp. Very Rare! Grill cloth replaced and speakers are now vintage Marslands out of a vintage Traynor cab. $800
> Traynor YBA 1. Converted to 3 channel by a trusted electronic guru who lives next door. Comes with Traynor 212 cab no speakers so buyer can install whatever he likes. $1500


----------



## player99

Always12AM said:


> There is a psychological element to this situation that I’d like to explore.
> 
> 1. Only people who are seniors right now with a living memory of the gear miracles that took place before I was born would believe that you could get a large collection of vintage Gibson and Fender anything starting at 15k.
> 
> 2. 15k today is a double cut LPJ and a blackface Princeton in good shape and informed buyers know that.
> 
> 3. Whomever made this ad doesn’t go into detail at all about what this collection entails. They are using vague language that could be found on a L&M flyer and attaching “vintage” to it.
> 
> 4. So many gutless scalpers who have been ripping people off for decades would be seduced by this enough to have an undeniable opportunity to rip off a poor grieving family in some kind of estate sale fantasy.
> 
> Karma is real. Maybe this ad is the guy who will take back all of the accumulated cash that some other crook has generated by being a grease ball their entire life.
> 
> I hope it works if it’s the situation described above.
> 
> What I don’t want is for some kid to take their entire OSAP or for some genuinely nice and honest person to show up to a housing complex in Hamilton and get rolled for 15k.
> 
> I am happy to go with anyone in the GTA who is worried about this happening. I would love to get into a wrench fight with some Dick trying to execute their freedom 35 heist.
> 
> My only condition is that, I will not aid in anyone ripping off a family who is offloading their late relatives way undervalued collection. If they are sitting on what they are claiming, this is someone’s life time collection and I will tell them the truth. Sorry, I never want to get “lucky” by ripping another person off.. I need karma on my side.


How long does it take you to dig a grave?


----------



## Always12AM

player99 said:


> How long does it take you to dig a grave?


I’ve never been paid upfront to do anything that requires digging, so 8 hours, 16 smokes, 2 gatorades and a whole pack of pepperoni.

4 grand up front, I could dig you a trench 6x3 taller than me in 45 minutes in the pitch black summer heat lol. Just don’t want to know what it’s for.


----------



## SWLABR

nonreverb said:


> Oh most assuredly.....just having some fun.


This one is gold Jerry, GOLD!

_“2010 BC Rich Warlock bolt on neck refinished in crinkle silver. Has 3 kill switches in each corner of the body so you can't miss. Comes with flying V gig bag. $1000”_


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

I sent them a message:

"Do you have any cool pedals?"

Let's see if they get back to me.


----------



## colchar

Tone Chaser said:


> If I was local, I would make the effort to get the list, I am curious, but really don’t need any gear. However, that doesn’t stop me from picking up well priced items to experience for a while. It has been my experience that sometimes these kind of situations pan out. You honestly don’t know if you don’t do your due diligence. You are making assumptions without knowing the details. This guy won’t give full disclosure to every Kijijidiot. He is shopping for what he feels is a safe, vetted buyer, who won’t waste his time, with cherry picking, trade offers, bad behaviour, etc.
> 
> As a buyer, I have walked away with mint condition gear valued at well over $8,000, advertised for $6,000, for $2,500. I didn’t lowball, I didn’t waste the sellers time. All the people before me did that, pissing off the seller. I visually looked at the gear. I didn’t test anything. The seller just gave me better pricing that day, and I was happy about that.
> 
> When I was drag racing, these kind of finds were common. Many times I bought a garage full of hardcore parts for the price that made the seller happy to part with everything. There might have been only a few items that I needed, or wanted. But, I understood the seller wanted it all gone. It always worked out extremely well for me. I usually got what I wanted for free, and at times made a large profit selling off what I didn’t need. Often, I got 10 cents on the dollar deals, if I just took it all, and dumped what I didn’t need at the next swap meet.
> 
> To me it sounds like someone wants it all to go away with the least amount of grief. Trying to sell a large lot of vintage “appraised” gear one item at a time, advertised to the largest source of bottom feeders, is not a task that I would ever personally take on.


But trying to sell stuff, or even build 'rapport' with a potential buyer, without mentioning what is actually for sale is both a dick and a stupid move.


----------



## nonreverb

"If you do not have the money to spend on a larger collection please do not contact us. "

He sounds like an interesting bunch of guys....Maybe, if one gets lucky, they'll time it just right and get a response from Skippy....the happy, carefree personality.
** Just make sure if he DOES agree to the lot for $3K, you get down to his place cash in hand before the next personality takes over.**


----------



## BobChuck

Maybe we should put an ad of our own.

*"Looking for collectibles pieces of gears ( vintages, rares, guitars, amps, pedals)*
_*Please don't make us waste our time. We're not interested in your pile of junks...
15 000$ minimum a piece. Remember, only collectibles.

Please, give us your phone and address, send us many pictures with a lot of details.*_
*We will, only then, decide if we contact you back".*


----------



## bgreenhouse

I like it. A group purchase, but particular in our tastes, and seeking a certain "rapport"...


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

BobChuck said:


> Maybe we should put an ad of our own.
> 
> *"Looking for collectibles pieces of gears ( vintages, rares, guitars, amps, pedals)*
> _*Please don't make us lose our time. We're not interested in your pile of junks...
> 15 000$ minimum a piece. Remember, only collectibles.
> 
> Please, give us your phone and address, send us many pictures with a lot of details.*_
> *We will, only then, decide if we contact you back".*


Don't forget to add, "if you do not comply by these rules you will be blocked and REPORTED!"

Lol.


----------



## BlueRocker

Is someone taking one for the team so we can see the list? I feel fully invested in the outcome now.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

BlueRocker said:


> Is someone taking one for the team so we can see the list? I feel fully invested in the outcome now.


I just woke up from a nap and the seller responded to my "got any cool pedals?" with "well, there's a Ludwig Phase II, actually 2 of them, I suppose I could seperate them from the main sale. I have no idea of their value or if they work or how to work them, but they're big and heavy....make me an offer?"

Pretty sure that happened during my sleep.


----------



## Mark Brown

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I just woke up from a nap and the seller responded to my "got any cool pedals?" with "well, there's a Ludwig Phase II, actually 2 of them, I suppose I could seperate them from the main sale. I have no idea of their value or if they work or how to work them, but they're big and heavy....make me an offer?"
> 
> Pretty sure that happened during my sleep.


Go Get 'Em Tiger!!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

No that was a joke.

Just saying I want to know what this person is selling, but we'll probably never find out.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles




----------



## Frenchy

I offered him 25K just to get the list !


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## elburnando

Anything ever come of this?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

elburnando said:


> Anything ever come of this?


edit: I'm bad at internet, I meant to quote Frenchy: "I offered him 25K just to get the list ! "
and then I posted the following;

so here comes the big,

.........and?

AKA, so how about that list?

edit #2: when you realise life is but a joke (thanks Jimi! err Bob or uh)


----------

